# June 22-24, Stuck In The Slot Annual Slot Car Race Event and Convention, Houston, TX



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Friday, June 22nd through Sunday June 24th, Scale Auto Racing, Inc. and Houston Scale Auto Racing Club present Stuck In The Slot Annual Slot Car Race Event and Convention, in Houston, Texas. Please see attachment for more information on some of the event info and registration details.

This is a 1/32nd slot car event, but we welcome all slot car racers!

Hope to see you there!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Dang, I got all excited....then noticed it was being held at Scale Auto in Houston........which is NOT to say that Scale Auto is bad, in fact, it's quite an awesome shop....IF you're big into 1/32  I've been there 3-4 times.......but there's not any love for HO ......and that's the scale me and my buddies prefer :thumbsup: 

Hell, who knows, I might still go down there and hang out for a bit though.

It's kinda hard to imagine though that Scale auto would want to hold a convention there......it's really hardly big enough to hold all of the regular Friday night club racers.....lol


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

TX Street Racer said:


> Dang, I got all excited....then noticed it was being held at Scale Auto in Houston........which is NOT to say that Scale Auto is bad, in fact, it's quite an awesome shop....IF you're big into 1/32  I've been there 3-4 times.......but there's not any love for HO ......and that's the scale me and my buddies prefer :thumbsup:
> 
> Hell, who knows, I might still go down there and hang out for a bit though.
> 
> It's kinda hard to imagine though that Scale auto would want to hold a convention there......it's really hardly big enough to hold all of the regular Friday night club racers.....lol


I know there is no HO there, but 1/32 over here seems to be the thing that everyone is racing at the shop and locally. These cars are fun and heck, its still slot cars, regardless of scale. Just cause this area of Hobby Talk is dominated by HO racers and hobbist doesn't mean I won't post up or look around - I like taking a look at all the track layouts you HO guys come up with as well as the time and effort to make new bodies on scales that I could not even imagine my eyes trying to paint the detail on.

As far as the convention, they held a very large event like this for the Children's Miracle Network and were able to take over the parking lot with tents and various other setups. So while the shop, itself, seems a bit small, understand that these guys are very organized at setting up events like this. They ran the NINCO Regional race where out of towners came and ran to place into the National spots before heading to Italy and had no issues either.

This event is going on over three days - even if you swing by to check things out one day it should prove to be interesting, especially with a rare collection of cars. Regardless of scale, if it has wheels and races, I love it!

Hope to see ya out there!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

PD2 said:


> I know there is no HO there, but 1/32 over here seems to be the thing that everyone is racing at the shop and locally. These cars are fun and heck, its still slot cars, regardless of scale. Just cause this area of Hobby Talk is dominated by HO racers and hobbist doesn't mean I won't post up or look around - I like taking a look at all the track layouts you HO guys come up with as well as the time and effort to make new bodies on scales that I could not even imagine my eyes trying to paint the detail on.
> 
> As far as the convention, they held a very large event like this for the Children's Miracle Network and were able to take over the parking lot with tents and various other setups. So while the shop, itself, seems a bit small, understand that these guys are very organized at setting up events like this. They ran the NINCO Regional race where out of towners came and ran to place into the National spots before heading to Italy and had no issues either.
> 
> ...



Honestly, Houston has an HO slot car crowd.....it's just been tough trying to get the word out with al of the crappy hobby shops around. I do love the scale of 1/32 .....and I own 10 or 12 true scale slot cars but the problem is space. I'd need a room at least 3 times the size of my current one to attempt a 1/32 track that'd be worth a darn.....so I choose to stick with HO.

I'm sorry if I sounded as if I was downing the 1/32 scale or shop.......that's really not the case....I'm just frustrated that people in Houston seem to believe that's the only scale people think anyone cares about anymore.

Like I mentioned, I'll probably show up one of the days (definately not all three as I live over almost an hour and a half north of the shop) but it'll be just to check the event out....and scout for HO people :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Brian , I will try to make one of the days. You never know what might happen at this event, plus a good way to meet any Ho guys in Texas that might be on here ...YET..lol..we can wear I used to run 1/32 but my wife used Hot water shirts or something lol...


Dave


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Brian , I will try to make one of the days. You never know what might happen at this event, plus a good way to meet any Ho guys in Texas that might be on here ...YET..lol..we can wear I used to run 1/32 but my wife used Hot water shirts or something lol...
> 
> 
> Dave


Hey Dave, you'll definately drool at the shop man....it's an awesome place if you're into 1/32 ....or have ever dreamed of going to a 1/32 shop...then this is the exact place that you'd like to go.

They even have a banked oval, and a really sweet 1/32 hill climb..... in addition to thier wicked cool and HUGE road course. 

LMK what day you might want to go and I'll try to meet up with you there.

Hell, I might just have to break out my custom Scalextric '69 Yenko Chevy Camaro :devil:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

TX Street Racer said:


> Honestly, Houston has an HO slot car crowd.....it's just been tough trying to get the word out with al of the crappy hobby shops around. I do love the scale of 1/32 .....and I own 10 or 12 true scale slot cars but the problem is space. I'd need a room at least 3 times the size of my current one to attempt a 1/32 track that'd be worth a darn.....so I choose to stick with HO.
> 
> I'm sorry if I sounded as if I was downing the 1/32 scale or shop.......that's really not the case....I'm just frustrated that people in Houston seem to believe that's the only scale people think anyone cares about anymore.
> 
> Like I mentioned, I'll probably show up one of the days (definately not all three as I live over almost an hour and a half north of the shop) but it'll be just to check the event out....and scout for HO people :thumbsup:


I totally understand. I had HO's when I was younger and loved them. A buddy of mine and I used to put our track sets together to make some sick, twisted and large tracks and they would always all fit on a twin bed! They were fun and definitely nice when space was limited. Heck, I have even been contemplating snagging an old AFX or Tyco track just to have a track setup all the time at my house now.

No offense taken and definitely understand and know where you are coming from. I have been in the RC world prior to my departure back to slot cars and I can empathize with you in regards to what people in different areas/regions believe should be raced. I thought, for the RC world, we should have raced more indoor, onroad RC since 1) its always freakin hot and humid here and 2) an indoor track would never have to worry abour rainouts or other weather related issues, shy of a hurricane. Evidently no one thought it was that great of an idea so we still have outdoor onroad and offroad tracks all over the place.

At any rate, I know and understand where you are coming from and don't worry about it. Come on out, scope out HO racers, and check out the scale cars!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

TX Street Racer said:


> Hey Dave, you'll definately drool at the shop man....it's an awesome place if you're into 1/32 ....or have ever dreamed of going to a 1/32 shop...then this is the exact place that you'd like to go.
> 
> They even have a banked oval, and a really sweet 1/32 hill climb..... in addition to thier wicked cool and HUGE road course.
> 
> ...


I don't know if they will have it by the time the event starts, but they have two other tracks that are coming that they will be setting up either at the shop or at a future, new location....not sure yet. Supposedly they will be 8-laners and more wicked and awesome than the onroad is today. I can't wait to see them!

And I'd definitely love to see that '69 Yenko Camaro! My father owned a '69 Z-28 in Lemans Blue with the white racing stripes and I loved that car. Just something about those old Camaros!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

PD2, this Camaro custom started life out previously as a plain white Scaley Camaro that was owned,built, and I presume raced by John D. of the club. I bought it off of Ebay a few years back and picked it up at the shop. It's a friggin' SCREAMER though........and my best lap that I could get on the road course with it was a 9.1 at that time.

I wondered when the shop might branch out into a second location.......that place is a hot bed of 1/32.

As for indoor RC....there is a track in New Caney that's indoor.....but I've never been to it...just aware of it.

I too dabble in RC....parking lot type racing...and RC drag racing. :thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

The word I heard most recently is they are looking for new space to have a bigger shop to setup the new tracks they just bought. Not sure how quickly that will happen, but I do know that they are looking.

As for the "indoor" RC track, yeah, I'm aware of K&M and now Mike's has a place, but both are offroad, indoor. I kind of like the sedans and onroad racing and I think that would be a lot bigger if we had something like that around.

Parking lot, RC Drag racing huh? You are not running with AC, Biggie, and JMack over at Track 21 on Highway 6 are you? They have been setting up some T&T days out there and having fun with their drag cars. If not, you ought to swing out there. I don't race like I used to, but I'm still plugged into the scene and what is happening, mainly cause I still think its a great hobby and will help out there as needed. Just like I'm doing here for this one. LOL!

BTW - I just committed the 1/32 carnal sin - I just bought a Life-Like HO scale home slot car track. LOL!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I've never ran with AC....but I've met him previously. To be honest, I live waaaay north of Houston...in New Waverly .....so I really try to stay north of Houston as much as possible. Driving all the way down there to drag with those guys is just a bit far. I guess that's the reason why I'm not a regular at Scale Auto .....it's just a loooong drive.  

Conroe is growing like wildfire......so I'm hoping that one day we will have a GOOD hobby shop up here...with the possibility of slot car racing.

I consider Hobbytown in Shennendoah a joke now. When they first opened they had all sorts of cool stock.....slots,models, etc. Now that place might as well to be a mail order store with RC stocked for in store sale. I know RC is big buisiness......but c'mon, I get tired of hearing "hey, we can order that for you" .....I keep telling them, no thanks, if I wanted to order something I'd order it myself...as I can get stuff usually cheaper anyways by buying online. :drunk:


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

TX Street Racer said:


> Conroe is growing like wildfire......so I'm hoping that one day we will have a GOOD hobby shop up here...with the possibility of slot car racing.
> 
> :drunk:


Even one in the Woodlands would be good.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

TX Street Racer said:


> I've never ran with AC....but I've met him previously. To be honest, I live waaaay north of Houston...in New Waverly .....so I really try to stay north of Houston as much as possible. Driving all the way down there to drag with those guys is just a bit far. I guess that's the reason why I'm not a regular at Scale Auto .....it's just a loooong drive.
> 
> Conroe is growing like wildfire......so I'm hoping that one day we will have a GOOD hobby shop up here...with the possibility of slot car racing.
> 
> I consider Hobbytown in Shennendoah a joke now. When they first opened they had all sorts of cool stock.....slots,models, etc. Now that place might as well to be a mail order store with RC stocked for in store sale. I know RC is big buisiness......but c'mon, I get tired of hearing "hey, we can order that for you" .....I keep telling them, no thanks, if I wanted to order something I'd order it myself...as I can get stuff usually cheaper anyways by buying online. :drunk:


I totally know what you mean! It's unbelievable! You expect them to stock it locally or at least be able to have them coming in so that you don't have to play that game. The only one that I don't mind doing that is Randy's Hobbies over off of 249 - you can order something and get it within the same week if not in a day or two. But yeah, I think that is why the Hobbytown in Sugarland shutdown too. Place was not even open for a full 3 years, if I'm not mistaken.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Latest Info And Schedule........*

Here is the latest information and details of the races and formats that have been released on this event:

http://www.hsarc.net/modules.php?op=modload&name=StuckInTheSlot&file=index

Pretty nice schedule for the 3 days! Maps on how to get there as well as rules of the race are all posted there.

Enjoy!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

TTT!

Thanks for checking this event out! Lots of preparation and activity going on!

Come on out and have some fun!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Online Registration Is Now Open!*

Online registration is now open for the Stuck In the Slot Annual Race Event! Please go to the following link:

http://www.houstonscaleautoracing.com/slotshop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=74

In addition if you will be bringing additional people to the Texas BBQ Dinner, please purchase the additional tickets online so we have an accurate headcount.

You may pay via PayPal, Credit Card, or Check/Money Order.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Don't Delay! Register Today!!!*

If you plan on racing in the Stuck In The Slot event, you need to register ASAP so we have the correct number of cars prepped and ready to roll for the A1GP event.

Also, so we can get the right amount of food purchased for the BBQ Dinner.

Ain't nuttin like a good Texas BBQ Dinner! COME AND GET YOUR SLOT AND YOUR GRUB ON!!!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Cut Off Dates for entry.....*

A1GP - fee must be paid and chassis must be at the shop no later than 7:00pm June 15th 

Slot.It - fee must be paid no later than 7:00pm June 22nd 

BBQ dinner - fee must be paid no later than 7:00pm June 22nd 

NASCAR race - fee can be paid anytime prior to registration ending. 

PLEASE NOTE: entries are coming in quick. If we go beyond a reasonable number we will close entry to some of these races. If you are coming from out of town please get your entry in ASAP before you make travel plans! As they say "book now to ensure you have a place"!!!

Let us know if you have any questions or concerns!

Thanks!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Today is the deadline for signing up for A1GP! Get those entries and chassis in ASAP!

Also, one week till the big weekend! Even if you are not racing, be sure to come out and check out the display of one of the hobby's finest collection of slots!

Are you gettin excited?!?!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*It's Race Weekend!!!!!!!!!!*

Today through Sunday is the day! Even if you have not signed up, the shop is still going to accept your entry. They tuned a few extra cars for the A1GP race, but that is limited! So get out to the shop and get into the race!!

Good luck to all the racers and be sure to have lots of fun!!!!!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I was hoping to be able to make it out to the event.....but I'm simply not going to be able to this weekend. I'm tapped for cash...and have a huge honey do list of crapola to do around the house....

I'm sure you guys will have a blast...and that place will packed to overflowing! :thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

No worries....I wasn't even able to go! Had to go out of town for work! Sucks, but, I figure the guys still had a good turn out!

They got the 8 lane track together and working before this weekend so I think they were allowing people to check out the new track while the race was being held on the road course.

I can't WAIT to check out the 8 lane track! Should get us through the race night a lot quicker!

I shot a message to the crew asking if we had any race reports or updates - if I get one, I'll be sure to post it up!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*From our track owner, RussGB.....*

What a great weekend of racing that was!!!

We started off with the usual Friday program just to get everyone warmed up.

On Saturday we had a great turn out for the A1GP race. Milkman prepared stock Scalextric A1GP Chassis in advance, and racers decorated the car bodies. Frank M. won the concourse with a Red Bull livery that looked AMAZING! He even had his name on the side of the cockpit! Frank went on to win first place in the race, and took home the A1GP set donated by Scalextric.

After a quick break for lunch we began the Slot.It race. This was for Slot.It cars modified with any and only Slot.It parts, but excluding the use of sidewinder set-ups, F1 tires or magnets. Depsite the entrants representing the complete spectrum of the Slot.It range, best laptimes were seperated by only hundredths of seconds. Shane S. won the prize in a McLaren F1 GTR. He took home the prize of a white Porsche kit with the body signed by Maurizio and his team at Slot.It - definitely a one-of-a-kind prize!

SpeedRacer, adorned with apron, served a great Texas BBQ dinner, which dissapeared into the hungry racers at record pace!

On Sunday we started early with the NASCAR race. This was for modern NASCAR of any brand, stock but no magnets. Shane S. beat me to frst place with 2 points more than my 109, and a lap time just a tenth quicker! Shane took home his prize of a NASCAR set again courtesy of Scalextric.

Thanks to all those who attended, and for the prizes donated by Scalextric and Slot.It, which combined made for a great race weekend event. Pictures will be posted soon....

We look forward to seeing you all for Stuck In The Slot 2008!


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Sounds like an excited time! Things were a bit lean this year, but I'm hoping we can make it over next year, maybe pull a Jacksonville contingent over with us!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Wingless Wonder said:


> Sounds like an excited time! Things were a bit lean this year, but I'm hoping we can make it over next year, maybe pull a Jacksonville contingent over with us!


Now that would be awesome Wingless Wonder! I think everyone here will be focusing on the NINCO regional and national race next. The buzz is all starting about it and many have hit up NINCO Bob about. From what we understand, it will still be a last minute determination of rules and regulations like last year. But it'll still be fun!!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------

